# Washington State (Seattle) Anyone?



## SpaceNeedle

What's up northwest people? Anyone wanna get a little side group going, for folks in the Emerald city? We could share tips on our favorite local stores, doctors, safe restaurants, etc.Heck, maybe even just for some peace of mind knowing that a local person feels your pain!


----------



## John F

They asked me never to come back to the Space Needle.An old friend lives in Seattle. I went to visit him a few years ago. We went to a few bars and we were, rather carelessly, over served.In our exuberance, we went up the Space Needle. There is a walkway around the top of the needle. On one side is a lovely view. On the other side there are windows where people eating in the restaurant can enjoy the view.We found it rather amusing to crawl along the walkway, then suddenly leap up, startling the people in the restaurant in what we found a quite hysterical manner.The security staff disagreed and suggested we find other ways to amuse ourselves as they were escorting us from the premises. Now, whenever I see the Space Needle, I recall the expressions on the diner's faces and I can't help but laugh.Good luck on your group, all the same.


----------



## shell1970

I'm having a Seattle IBS Social Gathering June 25th at Buca di Beppo 5PM.... here is a link to the brainstorming thread (be sure to read the whole thing as the location changed a few times...) ../messageboards/ub...sb=5&o=&fpart=1 We would love to have you join us.


----------



## 21286

I am in Lynnwood, Washington about 15 minutes from Seattle.My address is rpduffy861###msn.com


----------



## overitnow

Chris,I am going to be down in Seattle the first week in August for the Wagner Festival at the Opera. If you want to meet for coffee (hot water, soya milk, whatever) at Seattle Center, let me know.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## shell1970

IBS Safe Cookie/Recipe Exchange Party in December - Seattle WashingtonIBS Safe Cookie Exchange Party!! (cookies, sliced quick breads, brownies, etc)....everyone bring copies of their recipe so we all know the ingredients. ../messageboards/ub...sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## 22943

Man, that sounds like fun. I might even drive down for something like that depending on the day and the weather. I just have to tell myself, it's only 86 miles.....







Is there such a thing as IBS safe recipes? I never thought about it. Wow, learn something new everyday.


----------



## shell1970

Yes... Bellingham is just a hop skip and a jump!!







Yes, there are LOTS of IBS safe recipes... check this out....../messageboards/ub...ecipe_index.php


----------



## shell1970

OK, it is no longer a question... we ARE going to have an IBS Safe Cookie/Recipe Exchange Party In December - Seattle, Washington  be sure to read the whole thread .... there is a poll now posted to figure out which date... come check it out!







P.S. Heather & Will Van Vorous are going to be there too!!


----------



## shell1970

honugirl I had to repost the poll again so it SHOULD work now if you want to go back and vote







The old poll was deleted. Can't wait to meet ya...it will be fun!!


----------



## shell1970

*NEW Seattle Support Group - First Meeting TBA*


----------



## 22943

I don't know what's going on. I just tried to log in over there, but it's now saying that I don't exist in their database, but I posted the other day. Grrrrrr. I guess I'll just have to register again. Where and when are you thinking about holding the Seattle support group? I'm not quite sure when the best time for me would be, but I'd have to say, a more northern location would be better for me as I know the territory around Lynnwood a bit better.


----------



## shell1970

Oh, I know what happened... you were on the IBS Message Boards and my NEW post was the IBS Support Boards which you do need two login accounts (which culd be the same names)...they are two different databases. Sorry about that....I'm not sure of the location yet... I just started researching it today. I'm in West Seattle but a lot of the hospitals that I think we would get a great responce from is the Capitol Hill area... just like I said, I'm just now looking for a location. I'm trying to find somewhere that will not charge us for the room. And I don't know if it would be best to do it on a weekday or a weekend?? Will have to see what kind of interest there really is out there. But, I will keep ya posted!!P.S. This is totally seperate from the Cookie Exchange in Dec!!


----------



## 22943

Ahhh, yes, I figured out what the problem on the other board was. It's all fixed. Between weekdays or weekends is a tough call. Especially for me. I think if I came once a month (that would be fairly realistic), weekends probably would be better. Otherwise, I'd get stuck in serious traffic or have to come to Seattle for the whole day. Unless I took the bus, but then I have issues of having to take a taxi or something.


----------



## shell1970

Yes, I'm thinking like a Sat afternoon...it is hard to get to a meeting in the evenings in Seattle...traffic sucks! LOL And most of the places that I have looked at close at 7-8pm so that does not give much time.I'm thinking 60-90 min meetings should be fine...until we get bigger we might need longer.


----------



## shell1970

Locals.... please vote so we can have a date soon!! POLL


> quote:Originally posted by Shell_Marr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it is no longer a question... we ARE going to have an IBS Safe Cookie/Recipe Exchange Party In December - Seattle, Washington  be sure to read the whole thread .... there is a poll now posted to figure out which date... come check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Heather & Will Van Vorous are going to be there too!!


----------



## shell1970

DATE PICKED







IBS Safe Cookie/Recipe Exchange Party !! :grin: (cookies, sliced quick breads, brownies, etc)....*everyone bring 2 dozen of whatever you make and also copies of your recipe so we all know the ingredients.*=email me if you need help with your recipe....Sunday, December 11th at 1pmLocation: Shell & Shane's on Alki in West SeattleRSVP via email Shell1970###aol.com, and to get address and directions


> quote:Originally posted by Shell_Marr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it is no longer a question... we ARE going to have an IBS Safe Cookie/Recipe Exchange Party In December - Seattle, Washington  be sure to read the whole thread .... there is a poll now posted to figure out which date... come check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Heather & Will Van Vorous are going to be there too!!


----------



## shell1970

I have two locations in mind.... I've been to one of them already I will do a site visit at the 2nd location on Nov 5th or 12th at the latest.... the first meeting will not be until after the holidays....so it will be in Jan 2006 or Feb 2006 at the latest.I will keep you all posted....


> quote:Originally posted by Shell_Marr:*NEW Seattle Support Group - First Meeting TBA*


----------



## shell1970

IBS Safe Cookie/Recipe Exchange Party Sunday December 11th at 1pm - Seattle*NEW Seattle Support Group - First Meeting TENATIVE DATE* Neither of these are planned or orgainized by ibsgroup.org.


----------



## betterthroughscience

I posted this in an old thread about support groups in Seattle. The IBS Treatment Center in the Nordstrom Medical Tower at Swedish Medical Center is considering hosting a support group for IBS and possibly one for Celiac disease. Anyone interested? Their website is www.IBSTreatmentCenter.com


----------



## shell1970

*DATE CONFIRMED Seattle Support Group - First Meeting* This meeting is not planned nor orgainized by ibsgroup.org.


----------



## Colbyl

Hi!I'm even further north - Marysville so another group for the North would be welcome! Although I work downtown Seattle, I commute in on the bus and it stops running at 5:30 back to Marysville so I would find it hard to do anything during the week and yes - did anyone SEE the traffic this weekend on Saturday to and from on I-5/405? Do we have enough for another group in the North-land?


----------



## rudibear

Any interest in a Seattle area group?


----------



## IBSam

I live in the Mill Creek area & would be interested in meeting other IBS sufferers in the area.

David

[email protected]


----------



## rudibear

Not sure where Mill Creek is. I live in Federal Way, work in Seattle. Would be interested in weekend meet.


----------

